# Sluggish cursor in message input box



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Anyone else get this?

latest IE on Vista. When typing a message cursor flickers and flashes and is very slow to update text. If box is filled it does not scroll down and typing beyond becomes very difficult.

It feels like the input form is constantly checking for updates or changes - certainly the priority is not inputting text. Flickers then pauses roughly once every second.

Never had this on any other forums.

Minor quibble but can make composing messages annoying.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

i get this now since i upgraded to IE8 - as you say it's a lot worse when ypu have used the quote reply and the msg box is full :x however, it does just seem to be this forum that's the worst :?


----------

